# Levo SL electrical problems



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2020)

I have had a Levo SL for about 6 weeks. Tried to switch it on this morning completely dead, no lights, nothing.

Had ridden it 2 days before with other riders all on normally aspirated bikes returned with about 60 to 70 % of the battery left. when riding with non ebikes this is normal and it's a great bike for this type of mixed riding. Bike was cleaned and left in the garage.
This morning dead. Tried charging, charger indicated no bike attached, that is green light stayed green and did not turn to red.
Put fully charged range extender on it . Display showed 5 green bars but no assist modes displayed and no drive from motor,
It will go back to the Specialized shop tomorrow but I'm interested if anyone has experienced anything similar and if so what was the fault.
I will update this forum when it is resolved


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I have had a Levo SL for about 6 weeks. Tried to switch it on this morning completely dead, no lights, nothing.
> 
> Had ridden it 2 days before with other riders all on normally aspirated bikes returned with about 60 to 70 % of the battery left. when riding with non ebikes this is normal and it's a great bike for this type of mixed riding. Bike was cleaned and left in the garage.
> This morning dead. Tried charging, charger indicated no bike attached, that is green light stayed green and did not turn to red.
> ...


Did you figure this out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2020)

Mtbvkk said:


> Did you figure this out?


Specialisee replaced both the battery and the wiring loom. They seem to have a very automatEd process and just change everything. No doubt they will examine the parts behind the scenes but we do not get any feedback. The shop said mine was the first returned and they have had no issues from the road bikes which share the motor and battery and have been around longer. Only been out three times since it came back but in appalling conditions and the bike seems good. Hopefully just bad luck.


Mtbvkk said:


> Did you figure this out?


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Specialisee replaced both the battery and the wiring loom. They seem to have a very automatEd process and just change everything. No doubt they will examine the parts behind the scenes but we do not get any feedback. The shop said mine was the first returned and they have had no issues from the road bikes which share the motor and battery and have been around longer. Only been out three times since it came back but in appalling conditions and the bike seems good. Hopefully just bad luck.


Thanks for the update. Generally reading on the bike there seem to much fewer issues on the sl compared to the regular Levo but glad specialized did a good job taking care of the issue. My bike shop said they've seen issues with the tcu from 2 people who really ride hard in the winter but other than that, no issues.

I receive mine in a few weeks so was just reading up on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2020)

Mtbvkk said:


> Thanks for the update. Generally reading on the bike there seem to much fewer issues on the sl compared to the regular Levo but glad specialized did a good job taking care of the issue. My bike shop said they've seen issues with the tcu from 2 people who really ride hard in the winter but other than that, no issues.
> 
> I receive mine in a few weeks so was just reading up on it.


Yes the electronics was my worry. It is impossible to avoid getting the bike soaked in North ~Yors at this time of year. A couple of rides ago I misjudged the depth of water on a trail and ended up with the water lapping over the Garmin on the handlebars. The bike mounted display was a few cms under water for a few seconds befoe I lifted it above my head. You get a lot of lift from the tires by the way. Anyway no issues afterwards with either the bike or the Garmin though I checked it out thoroughly when I got back. Sadly Garmin don't do a submariners badge.


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Yes the electronics was my worry. It is impossible to avoid getting the bike soaked in North ~Yors at this time of year. A couple of rides ago I misjudged the depth of water on a trail and ended up with the water lapping over the Garmin on the handlebars. The bike mounted display was a few cms under water for a few seconds befoe I lifted it above my head. You get a lot of lift from the tires by the way. Anyway no issues afterwards with either the bike or the Garmin though I checked it out thoroughly when I got back. Sadly Garmin don't do a submariners badge.


a Lot of people tape up the tcu. While this video is on the regular Levo the tcu is the same


----------



## Jason DNGR (Apr 21, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I have had a Levo SL for about 6 weeks. Tried to switch it on this morning completely dead, no lights, nothing.
> 
> Had ridden it 2 days before with other riders all on normally aspirated bikes returned with about 60 to 70 % of the battery left. when riding with non ebikes this is normal and it's a great bike for this type of mixed riding. Bike was cleaned and left in the garage.
> This morning dead. Tried charging, charger indicated no bike attached, that is green light stayed green and did not turn to red.
> ...


Holy **** I broke my rom
On my levo sl last week and I left my bike In the garage for about a week and I have been riding my Enduro I went to start charging it today because it was dead and the same thing happened I have no idea what's going on


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

You can get creative and use some silicone sealant to keep water out


----------



## Wayne Gold (Apr 30, 2021)

Jason DNGR said:


> Holy **** I broke my rom
> On my levo sl last week and I left my bike In the garage for about a week and I have been riding my Enduro I went to start charging it today because it was dead and the same thing happened I have no idea what's going on


Mine was bought in January 2021 and has been used and abused and it gets cleaned and put away after each ride. The other night we stopped after 18 miles for a coffee and it wouldnt power up and goes back tomorrow. Their first suggestion on the phone is the battery is faulty !! Not good but the bike is amazing !


----------

